# Dewinterize



## alaskagirl (May 17, 2006)

I am new to the whole "trailer life" and I am hoping to save a little money. I had my new Outback trailer winterized at the cost of $120 (everything costs more in Alaska) and now I am hoping to dewinterize it myself.
I would love for someone to walk me through the process...I heard it was pretty easy. Thanks!!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the forum!! Glad you're here.

BBB had posted a really nice check list, but I can't seem to find it.

BBB...please post the link for alaskagirl


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

NDJollyMon wrote this:

De-winterizing is pretty simple. If the dealer winterized your trailer, they most likely bypassed the water heater to avoid having to fill it with anti-freeze. They usually don't put anti-freeze in the water tank either, but you better flush it. Just remove the water tank plug on the bottom of the trailer. If pink runs out, drain it completely...then run water into the tank with the plug out and flush it good. While you are down there, drain the LOW POINT drain lines as well. Put the caps back on when they are drained.

Here is what I do:
~Drain lines as indicated above.
~Hook hose to CITY WATER connection
~Turn on the water, then open each water faucet knob until clear water runs through. (open hot and cold) Give it a good flush.
~Flush toilet as well a few times
~Don't forget outdoor shower if you have one.
~Add some water to the water tank and run the pump to flush it.
*I leave the water heater plug (outside panel) out of the water heater all winter. (empty)
~Open the water pump by-pass valve on the water heater. (inside trailer under the rear dinette seat) It should be labeled. If not, I think it's the top lever if I remember right.
When you turn it on, and the water hose is still hooked to the city water connection, water should flow outside from the heater plug hole. I flush water through for awhile in case some bugs crawled in or something. (I like to remove the low point drain plugs too while flushing)
~After flush and drain, turn off the water hose, and put the plug back in securely, but be careful not to strip the plastic threads. This plug is a pain to get in and out because it's hard to reach.
~Put all plugs back on, and you are ready to sanitize. We don't drink the water in the trailer, but we sanitize it anyway.
There are directions in the owners manual, but you basically dump bleach in the water tank, (with some water) and use the water pump to circulate it throughout all lines via the faucets. Let the bleach sit in the lines for a few hours, and drain the water tank. I then fill the water tank with water and flush all the bleach out the same way I flushed the antifreeze out. Might be a good idea to drain the water heater again so the bleach runs out quicker. Or just run the hot water faucet until it smells less bleachy.

Hope this helps you

Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

If the above is not clear just ask a lot of questions as we are more then happy to help. Normally we can even help you spend your money but only on mods not on services you can do.

Next winter when it is time to winterize it will be recommended that you get a winterizing kit to be able to pump the anti-freeze directly from the gallon jugs into the water system.

Last but not least. Welcome to Outbackers, Happy Camping and Post Often.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Welcome alaskagirl, as you can see, you have come to the right place!


----------



## alaskagirl (May 17, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Welcome to the forum!! Glad you're here.
> 
> BBB had posted a really nice check list, but I can't seem to find it.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for your help...this site is GREAT.


----------



## alaskagirl (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for helping me with my trailer...what a great site.
Hopefully the weather in Alaska will warm up just enough to start fishing 
and camping...thanks again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Hang in there Alaskagirl.....the weather will change and you'll be camping before you know it.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

action *Welcome to Outbackers, alaskagirl!* action

It looks like Don pretty much has the de-winterizing thing covered, but as Andy said... If you have any specific questions (like 'What the heck are low point drains?'), just ask.









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Dewinterize list

Sorry - I've been away from the forum for a few days...


----------

